# What do I do if I broke down in route



## uberron73

It's not happened yet or I hope this never happens but i was taking a passenger about 1 hr away an half way there I thought about "what if I broke down" what do I do? Do I cancel his trip or finish it an have him request new driver or do I do that from my end? If so, how do I do it? It's just a question I hope never happens but it's good to have a plan.. I have triple A for me but the passenger doesn't care how I get home. he just wants to get to his destination and I don't blame him. But if anyone can give me lil help thxs


----------



## Drive2bFree

You should end the trip as soon as you are sure your car can't continue. Only fair to the passenger. If you need gas or air in a tire for a long trip, ask permission to pause for two minutes. 

When I drove yellow taxi, I remember two times my car got flat tires in areas where no other cars could stop and pick up passengers so they happily waited the 5 or 10 minutes it took me to change the tire and didn't object to paying waiting time. Granted, one was drunk and sleeping, the other coming from an airport.

The good thing about uber's app is that it's pretty easy to order another car if the driver's car breaks down so take care of the passenger. Frankly, our car problems are not their concern.


----------



## uberron73

Drive2bFree said:


> You should end the trip as soon as you are sure your car can't continue. Only fair to the passenger. If you need gas or air in a tire for a long trip, ask permission to pause for two minutes.
> 
> When I drove yellow taxi, I remember two times my car got flat tires in areas where no other cars could stop and pick up passengers so they happily waited the 5 or 10 minutes it took me to change the tire and didn't object to paying waiting time. Granted, one was drunk and sleeping, the other coming from an airport.
> 
> The good thing about uber's app is that it's pretty easy to order another car if the driver's car breaks down so take care of the passenger. Frankly, our car problems are not their concern.


I agree and I don't want my car prb to be the passengers prb. I actually would feel bad. But I always make sure I got full tank of gas and I could change a flat tire in 5 mins those aren't my concerns. But i was asking of my car won't move an I have to have passenger take another uber ride. I just really and know if I'm too contact uber support or just have pax request new ride.


----------



## jodie

Sounds like you'd both need an uber.


----------



## lyft_audi

I, personally, would call them another car, on my account.


----------



## uberron73

jodie said:


> Sounds like you'd both need an uber. [/QUO
> If u would have actually read what I wrote. I have AAA service. I'll get home that way. My question was what do I do. That's all I was asking. Maybe someone has had this issue an can tell me what they did to resolve the problem.


----------



## uberron73

lyft_audi said:


> I, personally, would call them another car, on my account.


So ur saying ud pay for there trip on ur account?


----------



## uberron73

Look guys I'm only asking a *simple question. Maybe some one has had this problem before an can tell me what they did . maybe I'm only one to think about this. Maybe ur cars are all perfect an will never break down. But what if it did what would u do that's all.*


----------



## observer

Don't forget one important fact. The minute you stop the trip is the same moment pax becomes uninsured and if applicable in your market, your car.

Sure Uber may pay after all is said and done, but why risk it? Inform the pax of the situation then LATER ask Uber to adjust fare.


----------



## lyft_audi

uberRonSmith said:


> So ur saying ud pay for there trip on ur account?


Yes, that is what I am saying.


----------



## uberron73

lyft_audi said:


> Yes, that is what I am saying.


Wow although that's a honorable thing to do an I truly commend u.I just couldn't afford to pay 80$ for them to get to there destination. But if ur able to there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## uberron73

So my simple question is what do I do if my car breaks down in middle of pax trip. And so far I'm getting pay for the paxs trip outta my pocket. But that's not what I'm asking, and I understand cancel the trip an contact uber support an have trip adjust trip for free. But my main question is, do I find them a ride or do they request another uber driver from the break down location . if I'm too find them another uber driver how do I do that from my partner app? Or will pax need to do there only request?


----------



## uberron73

observer said:


> Don't forget one important fact. The minute you stop the trip is the same moment pax becomes uninsured and if applicable in your market, your car.
> 
> Sure Uber may pay after all is said and done, but why risk it? Inform the pax of the situation then LATER ask Uber to adjust fare.


If I stop the trip once I'm broken down the pax is no longer my passenger so I'm not worried about him being covered..Once he gets another uber driver then hes OK and covered with they driver. Im just asking how do I get the passenger another driver.. Does pax or do I request this new driver?


----------



## ABC123DEF

I had a transmission go out on my other car. If it's a case of being en route, just text them and say that due to car problems you won't be able to pick them up and cancel. Apologize for the inconvenience and have them to order another car. Problem solved. However, I'm pretty sure that you could have figured out to call or text on your own, right?


----------



## ABC123DEF

uberRonSmith said:


> So my simple question is what do I do if my car breaks down in middle of pax trip. And so far I'm getting pay for the paxs trip outta my pocket. But that's not what I'm asking, and I understand cancel the trip an contact uber support an have trip adjust trip for free. But my main question is, do I find them a ride or do they request another uber driver from the break down location . if I'm too find them another uber driver how do I do that from my partner app? Or will pax need to do there only request?


End the trip. Apologize. Have them order another car. Stuff happens. Nobody is going to skirt through this life without ever running into a problem. Don't ever take on any unnecessary insurance risks on your end.


----------



## uberron73

ABC123DEF said:


> End the trip. Apologize. Have them order another car. Stuff happens. Nobody is going to skirt through this life without ever running into a problem. Don't ever take on any unnecessary insurance risks on your end.


Thxs that's all I was asking and looking for a simple answer. Thxs for helping me. I wasn't for sure if I'm too request for new driver or do they request from there app. I don't plan to break down but life is unpredictable an u never know. Car over heats, something causes car to die out. Idk but I just was wanting to know what I'm too do. So thx you for helping me


----------



## uberron73

ABC123DEF said:


> I had a transmission go out on my other car. If it's a case of being en route, just text them and say that due to car problems you won't be able to pick them up and cancel. Apologize for the inconvenience and have them to order another car. Problem solved. However, I'm pretty sure that you could have figured out to call or text on your own, right?


Huh that's not my question. What if I was in the middle of the trip with passenger in my car. I know to cancel an apologize . but I got answer already. I was only asking do I request for them a new driver or do they request new driver. Idk if theres sumthing on the partner app for this prb. But i was told to have pax request new driver. So I'm good thxs


----------



## Fjavier1203

It's happen to me una middle of a tunnel... The guy got out and walked to the expressway. He was pissed but shit happens .... End the ride and have them order a new one


----------



## uberron73

Fjavier1203 said:


> It's happen to me una middle of a tunnel... The guy got out and walked to the expressway. He was pissed but shit happens .... End the ride and have them order a new one


Dam sorry that happen to u. I totally know it can happen at any time to anyone. I think about it every time I take a longer trip. But i just hope it doesn't happen with passenger. It will be embarrassing. But ur right it happens. Thxs for helping. Atleast I know what to do now.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

New Service: Uber Push. Get out and push the car to the final destination, get 1 star because pax had to steer.


----------



## uberron73

Disgusted Driver said:


> New Service: Uber Push. Get out and push the car to the final destination, get 1 star because pax had to steer.


Never heard of it but I did hear about uber piggy back. Just strap pax into ur back and away u go


----------



## JJS

Has happened to me twice. Explain the car has stopped and can not continue end the ride and explain they will have to order another car. 

First time the engine failed during a Lyft. Didn't call them.

Second time, ****** went out. The second rider was a complete "b" she ordered another car that arrived in 30 seconds. He came back after and told me he 3 starred her for her attitude and being a "b". I got a new friend out of it. I called Lyft to CYA. and they deactivated me. Got the car back and now I'm waiting...

I wouldn't call Lyft, carry your own Tow insurance because the Roadside assistance from Lyft is expensive. Also don't say much to your insurance company. I am looking at livery ins. And it runs about 250.00 per month. If you have an issue your toast.


----------



## uberron73

JJS said:


> Has happened to me twice. Explain the car has stopped and can not continue end the ride and explain they will have to order another car.
> 
> First time the engine failed during a Lyft. Didn't call them.
> 
> Second time, ****** went out. The second rider was a complete "b" she ordered another car that arrived in 30 seconds. He came back after and told me he 3 starred her for her attitude and being a "b". I got a new friend out of it. I called Lyft to CYA. and they deactivated me. Got the car back and now I'm waiting...
> 
> I wouldn't call Lyft, carry your own Tow insurance because the Roadside assistance from Lyft is expensive. Also don't say much to your insurance company. I am looking at livery ins. And it runs about 250.00 per month. If you have an issue your toast.


Wow man sorry to hear about ur string of bad luck. That's what im saying though, u never know what will happen.. I only drive for uber an I have triple A tow service for me an my car. So I don't need uber assistance for me I just needed to know what to do with Passenger. An that's BS u got deactivated. Was that because u broke down? Or why did they deactivate u? An of course the lady was a "B". No one can ever be understanding or considerate for there fellow man. it sickens me how some ppl acted twds each other. If I was ur passenger I'd be the one trying to help u fix ur car or atleast be cool about ur situation. Hope things work out an u and you get activated an back on the road without the break downs thxs for ur help and story.. God bless


----------



## JJS

Safety of the vehicle with a failed transmission. Should be fine but driver service sucks for both of these companies. Lyft has been getting worse. I do very little with Uber because there pax suck. 

The first time had a car full of woman and they were all cool, wished me luck. The second one had an attitude from the start. 

My experience has been: you are on your own be self reliant and try to network with other drivers. I have folks on the board who were supportive while I waited 6 hours for the tow truck.


----------



## EX_

uberRonSmith said:


> It's not happened yet or I hope this never happens but i was taking a passenger about 1 hr away an half way there I thought about "what if I broke down" what do I do? Do I cancel his trip or finish it an have him request new driver or do I do that from my end? If so, how do I do it? It's just a question I hope never happens but it's good to have a plan.. I have triple A for me but the passenger doesn't care how I get home. he just wants to get to his destination and I don't blame him. But if anyone can give me lil help thxs


In case of automotive breakdown this will happen to you:


----------



## Rat

uberRonSmith said:


> If I stop the trip once I'm broken down the pax is no longer my passenger so I'm not worried about him being covered..Once he gets another uber driver then hes OK and covered with they driver. Im just asking how do I get the passenger another driver.. Does pax or do I request this new driver?


Pax, unless you want to pay for it. And you can request a ride only in rider app


----------



## ds86

Drive2bFree said:


> You should end the trip as soon as you are sure your car can't continue. Only fair to the passenger. If you need gas or air in a tire for a long trip, ask permission to pause for two minutes.
> 
> When I drove yellow taxi, I remember two times my car got flat tires in areas where no other cars could stop and pick up passengers so they happily waited the 5 or 10 minutes it took me to change the tire and didn't object to paying waiting time. Granted, one was drunk and sleeping, the other coming from an airport.
> 
> The good thing about uber's app is that it's pretty easy to order another car if the driver's car breaks down so take care of the passenger. Frankly, our car problems are not their concern.


I understand that any car issues are the driver's problem, but in saying that, without the drivers, they would not be in business. 

The drivers do the work.

No one asks for their car to be damaged etc, Uber should at least provide some form of support for drivers when things like this happen.


----------



## ds86

JJS said:


> Safety of the vehicle with a failed transmission. Should be fine but driver service sucks for both of these companies. Lyft has been getting worse. I do very little with Uber because there pax suck.
> 
> The first time had a car full of woman and they were all cool, wished me luck. The second one had an attitude from the start.
> 
> My experience has been: you are on your own be self reliant and try to network with other drivers. I have folks on the board who were supportive while I waited 6 hours for the tow truck.


I've been there recently - late September this year, transmission broke down while driving for uber one night, i too reported it to uber and my account got deactivated too, until i either proved it was fixed or get a different vehicle.

Uber/ Lyft / Didi etc need to provide better support for their drivers, without the drivers, they wouldn't be in business.


----------

